# Is a membrane quonset considered dry location



## PerfectPF (Feb 3, 2021)

I'll be wiring a quonset that's semi-permanent but most likely wont be moved. I know its dry in there and have seen others wired with AC90 but cant find a rule pertaining to it. Would just like some info if this is considered a dry or damp locations. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

The cec doesn't spell out each of a million potential scenarios but they do give criteria. I suggest that you examine the criteria. I would say it could be dry if heated and damp if not heated.


----------

